# Сорвал спину, что делать?



## Natoevd (20 Июл 2016)

Добрый вечер. Муж сорвал спину, в течении нескольких дней делали уколы диклофенака. Боль прошла, но теперь после физических нагрузок периодически болит спина. После горячего душа боль становится меньше. Подскажите к какому специалисту лучше с этим обратиться для дальнейшего лечения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июл 2016)

К неврологу или ортопеду, возможно к семейному врачу.
Вообще-то должен заниматься ортопед, если нет слабости нерва, но у нас принято идти к участковому терапевту, а он принимает решение по первичному объёму обследования и затем по направлению к узкому специалисту.
Если обращение коммерческое, то лучше к вертебрологу - это ортопед или невролог, который занимается заболеваниями позвоночника.


----------

